# Help me in Buying NEW DESKTOP



## happy20b (Jan 28, 2009)

Dear all..

I had to edit this page because i am not able to create new thread.. Ok im planing to buy new PC and i need help from you ppl in making right choice..

1] im planing to get gfx card from US eigther GF9500GT or GF9600GT but im confused now.. from the following link can u sugest me which one is better.. i dono wat is the difference between each of them .. 

*www.nvidia.com/object/buy_now_results_ci.html?id=GF9500GT

2] i am planing to get 500gb seagate SATA hardisk .. can you sugest me proper model

3]please sugest RAM and CPU ( amd or intel )

Thanks in advance

OLD POST:
==========

 I am planing to buy a Desktop within within aPRIL.. My budget will be MAX 30k and since my cousin is coming from US, im planing to get some parts from there..Im not a student or gamer.. but i love to play  games and since im working i dont get much time for playing games..but if i get break i wud love to play NFS matrix etc..Since i work in linux illl use both windows(SP 2) and linux(FC8>=) and offcourse music and movies
SO i wanted to know the AVG user configuration.. 
I AM FROM BANGALORE So i always check folowing link for latest price
www.computerwarehousepricelist.com

*72.14.235.132/search?q=cache:9cEoX...ist&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=in&client=firefox-a


              model                                               price
             ======================================
PROC     intel C2C ???? / AMD X2 ???               ???

MOBO   for intel ??? /form AMD ???                 "
Q:is there any MOBO with nvidia chipset for intel C2C???  to play nfs undercover what is the graphics card requirement ?... im planing to get Graphics card from US only if i dont get MOBO with inbuilt GRAPHICS CARD 

Hardisk Seagate or WEST DIG. (320 GB/500GB)  ???
Q:if i get 500GB will CPU load will effect ? IM planing to get this from US      

RAM memory      Trncend or corsair(ddr2/ddr3)(2gb+1gb)  ???
Q: Actualy My COusin had bot MUSHKIN memory (*Frequency:*     667MHz DDR 2) so im planing to buy 2gb extra total 3gb but my question is can we add DDR3 and DDr2 together ?? which is the minimum best MOBO which supports DDr3 and minimum 4GB RAM capacity...

Rest is not importent for me but my plans are

MM Keyboard+ mouse iball laser combo 1s 1 or 3rd 1 check link
*iball.co.in/Product.aspx?c=3

Monitor 22" Samsung/LG  ??? samsung look/design is gud  dno abt display
DVD DRIVE Sony/Lg
iball small cabinet
creative speakers

Thats it .. i hav time till april end hope i will get lots of suggestion comments and better choices 
Thanks in advance


----------



## desiibond (Jan 28, 2009)

If you have time till end of April, then don't think of hardware right now. Just wait for few more weeks and you will find new processors from Intel and AMD esp. Phenom II am3 edition and also price cuts from ATI,nVidia

Then you can reinitiate this thread.


----------



## happy20b (Jan 28, 2009)

Thax for the reply.. But still i can get answers for my questions ryt ? about ram and GC .. Hope prices will slash down by that time ..

Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah. even RAM will see a architectual shift. 

DDR3 may become mainstream. RIght now, it costs 3k for 1gig module. The price might come down a lot once Phenom II AM3 processor comes out.

Graphics too have similar fate. Prices are coming down really fast. now, you can get HD4850 for 9k, which is considered as the best sub10k graphics. 11k-15k : 9800GTX+
16k-20k: HD4870


----------



## amitash (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are getting gfx card from US you can get HD 4870 for 235$==11k


----------



## happy20b (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm let me think abt that  ..actualy i have one more doubt

I already have 1gb mushkin 670mhz DDR2 so if im planing to add 2gb more then i have to buy a DDR2 with 670mhz ryt ? even if i add DDR3 or DDR2 with MHZ>670mhz it will work but the speed will step down to match 670 mhz that means it is waste of adding ddr2 670 mhz width other ram having greater frequuency than this.. am i ryt ?

And frenz plz keep in mind that my budget is 30k and in that 10k+ i have to put for 22" monitor.. and in rest 20k i cant buy GC which cost 11k  and also i mentioned that i dont get much time to enjoy gaming with those graphics card .. 

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2009)

First of all there is no DDR2 670 Mhz. It's DDR2 667 Mhz.

You could not be able use DDR3 & DDR2 ram simultaneously.

You should buy 2x 1GB DDR2 800Mhz module.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 28, 2009)

happy20b said:


> Hmm let me think abt that  ..actualy i have one more doubt
> 
> I already have 1gb mushkin 670mhz DDR2 so if im planing to add 2gb more then i have to buy a DDR2 with 670mhz ryt ? even if i add DDR3 or DDR2 with MHZ>670mhz it will work but the speed will step down to match 670 mhz that means it is waste of adding ddr2 670 mhz width other ram having greater frequuency than this.. am i ryt ?
> 
> ...



whoa!!!. You don't play that much games and want spend more on GPU than on processor?? that's not fair!!!

You better stick to gpu like HD4850 that costs around 150USD.

Invest more in Processor. Get something like E8200.


----------



## happy20b (Jan 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> whoa!!!. You don't play that much games and want spend more on GPU than on processor?? that's not fair!!!
> 
> You better stick to gpu like HD4850 that costs around 150USD.
> 
> Invest more in Processor. Get something like E8200.




I never told that i wan to spend more money on GPU i  was asking that in case if i have to play nfs undercover what is the minimum graphics required ,,, And second thing ASUS provide motherboards with built in nvidia graphics which 1  is d miinum cost asus board with builltin graphics which will support nfs undercover

I have two things in my mind


1] 
    intel c2d 
    best supporting MOBO
    and Graphics card(minimum required to play nfs undercover,dont wan to spend much on this)

2] AMD x2 or  >
    Best supporting MOBO with built in graphics card(shud support nfs undercover)

ill ask you ppl b4 buying 

Thanks



topgear said:


> First of all there is no DDR2 670 Mhz. It's DDR2 667 Mhz.
> 
> You could not be able use DDR3 & DDR2 ram simultaneously.
> 
> You should buy 2x 1GB DDR2 800Mhz module.



Sory for that mistake .. i just rounded it up ...it is 667 Mhz So can i use 2x 1GB DDR2 800Mhz module with  1GB DDR2 667 Mhz .. I belive DDR2 800mhz will step down to 667MHz to match other 1.. in that case buying DDR2 800MHz is pointless


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2009)

DDR 800Mhz will be little future Proof. But still if you want to go for 667 Mhz module it will be just fine.

I don't think any current intel IGP solution can NFS undercover though I'm not sure about G45.

AMD/ATI 780G IGP can play NFS undercover.

But I'll recommend you to go for intel based rig coz a entry level gfx card ike 9500GT which is only Rs. 3250 can outperform 780G.

For intel mobo you can opt for ASUS P5KPL-CM Rs. 2350 or MSI P35 Neo-F which is Rs. 4500. For CPU go for e7300 which is just only Rs. 5500.


----------



## happy20b (Jan 30, 2009)

I have found one link where the say that DDR3 1333mhz cost around 44$
*www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=641

found here 
*www.mushkin.com/doc/products/performance/

And my cousin had bot DDR2 667 Mhz 1 and half year back which is of same company which i havnt used yet..

What do you think is it a bad Brand .. Or is it cheap cause it is in US? Can i BUY this ?

Thanks



topgear said:


> DDR 800Mhz will be little future Proof. But still if you want to go for 667 Mhz module it will be just fine.
> 
> I don't think any current intel IGP solution can NFS undercover though I'm not sure about G45.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information


----------



## RMN (Jan 30, 2009)

im really sry, i have a little off topic Q.
can DDR2 RAMs be used with the corei7 boards which have DDR3 slots?

thank you


----------



## kanishka (Jan 30, 2009)

^^not really..

You gotta have ddr3 ram,x58 chipset motherboard for i7..


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

happy20b said:


> I have found one link where the say that DDR3 1333mhz cost around 44$
> *www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=641
> 
> found here
> ...



Mushkin is not bad brand. You can go for Mushkin DDR2 Ram. I've read reviews about it.

But if you buy/bring something from us you will not get local warranty.

If you are interested in purchasing good quality ddr2 ram I would suggest get Corsair DDR2 800MHZ  TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX for Rs. 5000-5500 ( this is 2x 2GB kit with Low latency ) and stop using that 667Mhz module.

Those low latency DDR2 kit performs better than value based high latency DDR3 rams & corsair offers 10 years of warranty. So you can safely OC them to 1066Mhz.



RMN said:


> im really sry, i have a little off topic Q.
> can DDR2 RAMs be used with the corei7 boards which have DDR3 slots?
> 
> thank you



Certainly not. Simply DDR2 Rams will not fit on DDR3 ram slots.


----------



## happy20b (Jun 30, 2009)

Dear all,

 Re initiating this thread..  

Can you ppl sugest me some good configuration in AMD, nvidia graphics, 500gb hardisk minimum 3gb ram ,asus MOBO 

budget 25k - 30k 
Thanks in advance


----------



## surinder (Jun 30, 2009)

Phenom II X2 550 @5.5K
Bioster A780G 3.5@K
500GB WD HDD with 32MB cache @2.7K
Kingston 2X2GB DDR2 800MHZ @1.9K
Samsung 22X SATA @1.1K
Sapphire HD 4850 512 DDR3 @6.5K(Nvidia has no answer to that)
Corsair Cx400 @3K
Zebronics Bizli @1.3K(without PSU)
Samsung 2033SW @7.5K
K+M logitech wired @0.5K

Sorry, slightly over then your max budget but worth the stretch if you can. But in case you can't then change the processor with Athlon X2 7750+BE @3.5K and change the GPU with Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 5.4K.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanx for the reply..

I forgot to mention .. monitor should be 22" 
and what about Nvidia 9500GT 512mb 128bit ddr2 ?? is it not worth ..

and about western digital hardisk,, i am from banglore and i heard from my friends that there is no proper service centre for WD in banglore.. thats why decided for seagate

Thank you


----------



## surinder (Jul 1, 2009)

Samsung 2033SW is a 21.5" in display area and if you wanna have 22' anyway you can go with Benq G2200HD @9.2K and it is full HD as well but your total budget will be violated.

And you can not go with 9500GT 512MB DDR2 with these kind of displays.

HDDs don't fails every alternate day so don't worry with WD BTW seagate is not far behind in any department though so choice is yours.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2009)

HD 4850 is far more better than 9500 GT & even a 9600GT. 9600GT is better than 9500GT. If you want to go with 9500GT then get the DDR3 version. It performs way better than DDR2 version.

If you like ATI then you should consider HD4650 as the alternative foof 9500GT. it performs better than 9500GT for just some bucks more.

WD drives are good in quality..........but I personally prefer seagate


----------



## happy20b (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply..

but i don wan to spend more than 3k on graphics card..  as i mentioned in the beginning .. i dont play games all d time... 

@topgear 

if i go for HD4650 512mb which one i should select out of  listed models in this site???

*wheretobuy.amd.com/us-en/gpus.html#PC
/Mac=PC|||Model=ATI%20Radeon%20HD%204650

and what would be the system requirements for that ? and also compatibility with other components ? like as surinder mentioned that we can not go with 9500GT 512MB DDR2 with some kind of displays ..

im planing to go with HD4650 512mb .. need ur guidelines


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

XFX/Sapphire are good brands for ATI


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2009)

happy20b said:


> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> but i don wan to spend more than 3k on graphics card..  as i mentioned in the beginning .. i dont play games all d time...
> 
> ...



*If you don't want to spend more than 3K then palit 9500GT 512MB DDR3 is your best bet. It's Rs. 3.3K.*

*You can use any kind of display/monitor with 9500GT provided your monitor has a DVI/VGA adaptor/port.*

If your mobo has one pci-e x16 slot & you have AMS x2 4800+ or Intel Dual core e2200 with 1GB DDR2 ram atleast you are good to go with 9500GT/HD4650/4670

BTW, what's your mobo & cpu & how much ram do you have ?

HD 4650 is some 4K & HD4670 is 4.5K. Both are from palit with 512MB DDR3.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> *If you don't want to spend more than 3K then palit 9500GT 512MB DDR3 is your best bet. It's Rs. 3.3K.*
> 
> *You can use any kind of display/monitor with 9500GT provided your monitor has a DVI/VGA adaptor/port.*
> 
> ...




thanks for ur info..

hmm i have not bot MOBO or PROC or RAm i am going to build new system.. i am planing for asus MOBO and amd x2 or x3 and ram minimum 3gb ddr2 .. can u susgest me proper MOBO and proc ? and i am planing to get HD4650 from USA ,, i think price is less there compare to india..  i want to finalise the  configuration and it depends on graphics card..

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2009)

Phenom X2 550 proc & Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H mobo with 2x 1GB corsair DDR2 Ram should cost you just Rs. 11.5K.

& if you are going to get the HD4650 from US then get HD4670 instead. It's better than HD4650 & the price is a little higher.

But as you have not build your system yet I would recommend to go with palit 9600Gt @ Rs. 4.7K. It can beat HD4650 & HD4670. For PSU get CoolerMaster 460W extreme power plus @ Rs. 2.5K


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry for recommending Intel - but i dunno any other.
Intel Core2Quad Q8200 - 8650
ABIT IP35E - around 5k I guess
2x2GB transcend/kingston 800mhz RAM - 2.4k
Seagate 7200.11 1 TB (ya go for 1tb or higher) - 4.5k
PALIT 9600GT - ???? K (only palit, as other are too costly for the slight improvement in performance)
UPS - Microtek Double Battery 800VA
Power supply - Zebronice Platinum 400 Watts (i'm using the same combo of 9600gt + zebronice platinum 400w - so far no problem)
THE BEST PART OF THE PC  - MONITOR - Dell 2209WA -16k /G2412HD - 12k /E2400HD - 22k (i guess)
MICROSOFT KEYBOARD / MOUSE
Logitech Z5500/ Altec Lansing vs3251/ Altec Lansing MX 5021 / Altec Lansing BSR1121

If you don't have enough money - don't buy the monitor now. Wait for some time and buy a good monitor. these CPUs MOBOs are not to be worried about. I'm still using the D930 proc and 945GNTL board and i've got no regrets with it. And i'm able to watch even 1080p videos - thx to my 9600GT GPU!
And the processor that we are seeing now are WAYYYY ahead of my and ur present config - it'll blast thru ur apps, games etc.,
The only thing is monitor - if u don't get a nice one, u'll regret it for ur lifetime


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

emmarbee,

Q8200 is a dud
Abit IP35-E. is this still available. I heard that abit stopped mobo business
7200.11 is a bit scratchy. you never know when it fails
Microtek UPS? seriously?

BTW, with Intel moving to new socket very soon, isn't it better to go for AM3 based rig from AMD as it is going to stay for some time (lot more time than core2 lineup) or else for higher end, go for Core i7.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 5, 2009)

ok i will go for ASUS ATI Radeon HD 4670 (EAH4670/DI/512M) 512MB PCIe x16 2.0   and will go for 2gb 800mhz so wat will b d supporting MOBO and AMD cpu .. please keep it within my budget  and wat abt samsung 22" monitor or benq 22" HD series ?


----------



## jeetu (Jul 5, 2009)

Recently I assembled my PC. Its a low-mig gaming PC but cheap.
Cpu- Dual Core E5200 (2.5 Ghz) - 3000 Rs [45 nm so good power saver and overclocker]
Gigabyte G31-ES2l - 2200 Rs. [Cheapest m/b with decent overclocking abality]
Kingston 2b Ram DDr2 800 Value- 1050 Rs
Western Digital - 500 Gb hard disk - 2700 Rs. (5 yrs warranty from home)
Leadtek S-Fan pipe 9600 GT Extreme . - 5500 Rs (Only if you need a graphic Card for gaming).
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460 W - 3500 Rs (Expensive but saves Power and provide reliablity).
Navtech - 701 Cabinet. 1900 Rs. (1200 mm Side and Rear fan (Blue Led) with transparent side. Excellent built quality with LCD scren in front with 4 USB ports) Yo7u can go for cheaper Cabinets.
Sams8ung DVD writer 1050 Rs.
Moniter LG 1941WS - 6800 RS.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2009)

happy20b said:


> ok i will go for ASUS ATI Radeon HD 4670 (EAH4670/DI/512M) 512MB PCIe x16 2.0   and will go for 2gb 800mhz so wat will b d supporting MOBO and AMD cpu .. please keep it within my budget  and wat abt samsung 22" monitor or benq 22" HD series ?



Phenom X2 550 proc & Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H mobo with 2x 1GB corsair DDR2 Ram should cost you just Rs. 11.5K.

Samsung 2233SW HD LCD Monitor @ 10k


----------



## happy20b (Jul 6, 2009)

jeetu said:


> Recently I assembled my PC. Its a low-mig gaming PC but cheap.
> Cpu- Dual Core E5200 (2.5 Ghz) - 3000 Rs [45 nm so good power saver and overclocker]
> Gigabyte G31-ES2l - 2200 Rs. [Cheapest m/b with decent overclocking abality]
> Kingston 2b Ram DDr2 800 Value- 1050 Rs





> Western Digital - 500 Gb hard disk - 2700 Rs. (5 yrs warranty from home)



hey wer did u buy this 1 ? 2700 is very less ..


----------



## happy20b (Jul 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> Phenom X2 550 proc & Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H mobo with 2x 1GB corsair DDR2 Ram should cost you just Rs. 11.5K.



hi  in Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H  mobo hdmi and ATi 3000 graphics are already built in .. dont u think when i am buying a graphics card this features are not usefull ..




> Samsung 2233SW HD LCD Monitor @ 10k



Thanks for this info.. but which place ?


----------



## jeetu (Jul 6, 2009)

happy20b said:


> hey wer did u buy this 1 ? 2700 is very less ..



I bough these in Nehru Place, Delhi.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 6, 2009)

*hi i decided to go with WESTERN DIGITAL but confused with these two models
*

*Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 500GB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - Retail                     *


or 

* Western Digital Caviar SE WD5000AAJS 500GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - OEM                    
**
*

and for RAM

*
*

*CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-8500C5C G - Retail*




*Cas Latency:* 5
*Timing:* 5-6-6-18
*Voltage:* 2.1V
*Multi-channel Kit:* Dual Channel Kit
*Heat Spreader:* Yes
*Features:* 4GB memory kit (2 x 2GB) for use AMD and Intel DDR2 systems  Latency of 5-6-6-18 for maximum reliability and performance  XMS Heat Spreader
*Parts:* Lifetime limited
*Labor:* Lifetime limited
*Model #: *TWIN2X4096-8500C5C G
*Item #: *N82E16820145247
or

*mushkin 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 996587 - Retail*



*Cas Latency:* 5
*Timing:* 5-4-4-12
*Voltage:* 1.8V
*Heat Spreader:* Yes
*Parts:* Lifetime limited
*Labor:* Lifetime limited
*Model #: *996587
*Item #: *N82E16820146731


----------



## jeetu (Jul 6, 2009)

I have
Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AACS 500GB 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 6, 2009)

green will save some watts and will be lot silence


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2009)

@ *happy20b* - even if you are not going to use those mobo features quality, chipset, price & performance wise it's the best VFM thing you can get.

BTW, what's your budget for mobo+proc ?

Go with Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB one. But I personally prefer seagate 7200.12  500GB drives with 16MB cache.

For rams mushkin will give you more performance @ stock but they will not OC well.

Corsair Rams will give slightly less performance but their OC potential is much higher than mushkin. So if you want to OC your Rams thet go for corsair. You can even run them @ 1066Mhz !!


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> emmarbee,
> 
> Q8200 is a dud
> Abit IP35-E. is this still available. I heard that abit stopped mobo business
> ...



I used to recommend E8400 - but after seeing others preferring a quad over dual; i stopped recommending e8400 except for gamers.

Abit IP35-E - I had bought about 2 months ago - dunno abt its availability now.

7200.11 - is super speed that y i'm recommending that to everybody; But i've heard a lot of complaints from SG users lately. If there is an alternative in WD - then WD it is.

S - Microtek - just because it has longer backup time cause of its double battery. if the user wants RELIABLE but SHORT TIME backup, then APC.

Who cares abt the socket being outdated(cause no one's gonna upgrade their mobo alone)? If you get a blazing CPU and matching mobo - u can have that until the next gen arrives. After that we have to get rid of both and switch on to the latest socket.

What else???


----------



## happy20b (Jul 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *happy20b* - even if you are not going to use those mobo features quality, chipset, price & performance wise it's the best VFM thing you can get.
> 
> BTW, what's your budget for mobo+proc ?
> 
> ...




sory to ask this question .. what is OC ? 

so which 1 you sugest ? out of above two RAMS? 

i will go for 500gb WD C green.. 

Thanks everybody for your valuable replies.


----------



## yiouyio (Jul 7, 2009)

You should choose a MOBO which support DDR3 RAM.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

@happy20b, OC means overclocking, where you increase the clock of your processor/ram/gpu. refer to wikipedia article or overclock.net for more info on this.

I would pick Corsair

@emmarbee,

regarding socket getting outdated, I have seen many who simply upgraded their processors without changing mobo and ram because of having am2/am2+ boards. But if you pick am2/am2+ board now, there is no way that you can do a processory only upgrade after a year or two.

Be it AMD or Intel, they are on the verge of platform shift. (amd to am3 and intel to lga1166 something) This is a wrong time to upgrade to older generation socket. Moreover MSI has released a new am3 board for 6k that supports DDR3 ram and transcend has DDR3 1333MHz ram avaialble for 2k. Why not upgrade to am3+ddr3 now?


----------



## happy20b (Jul 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @happy20b, OC means overclocking, where you increase the clock of your processor/ram/gpu. refer to wikipedia article or overclock.net for more info on this.
> 
> I would pick Corsair



Thanks for the info by the way i knew about Over clocking (but never tried it) .. i was confused with its short form. That means if i am not going to do OC then can i go with mushkin ? 

@desibond
which MOBO you sugest for phenom 2 x2 550


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

if you don't want to do Overclocking ever, even Transcend and Kingston will do. These brands' entry level rams are pretty stable if you don't push them.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 7, 2009)

which MOBO you sugest for phenom 2 x2 550

can you people review this product ? which MOBO will support ..
*mushkin 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model 991585 - Retail*



*Cas Latency:* 9
*Timing:* 9-9-9-24
*Voltage:* 1.5V
*Heat Spreader:* Yes
*Parts:* Lifetime limited
*Labor:* Lifetime limited
*Model #: *991585
*Item #: *N82E16820146736


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2009)

DDR3 mobos are too expensive for AMD platform. So you should better stick with DDR2 based mobos.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> DDR3 mobos are too expensive for AMD platform. So you should better stick with DDR2 based mobos.


thanks for d info .. ill stick to ddr2 800


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

@topgear, MSI 770-C35 should be available inside 6k. It's DDR3 based motherboard

And you know how much ddr3 prices have fallen!!!

@happy20b, please do enquire for 770G chipset based boards before you get soon-to-be-stale AM2+ mobo.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @happy20b, please do enquire for 770G chipset based boards before you get soon-to-be-stale AM2+ mobo.



could u please breif abt this ?


ryt now my configuration is

AMD Phenom 2 x2 550
MOBO: ???
GPU: HD670
monitor : samsung 2233sw HD
hardisk: 500gb WD crav. green
ram: mushkin 2x2gb 800 ddr2


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

MSI 770-C35 and C45 boards are at 780G's price points. Gigabyte has also released GA-MA770T-UD3P DDR3 based AM3 board which should be available inside 6k.

Couple this with DDR3 RAM and you will get better performance and also, it's better if you want to upgrade your processor in the future.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

also, check this one for example:

Final Thoughts

We'd like to thank Gigabyte for providing the MA770T-UD3P for our review today. This board really gave me alot to think about in terms of the saturation of great PC components with great price tags on the market today. PC builders really need to assess their specific needs for their computers to determine what they actually need their PCs to do and what functions they need them to perform.

Most of the time, having dual PCI-E x16 slots isn't really necessary if you plan to only use one PCI-E slot. The same thing goes for RAM and other pieces of hardware. The UD3P's price might make some consumers think it's cheap so they will overlook it. But, we are here to tell you, this is a diamond in a rock's shell. It's features might not stand out at first, but once you install it and get it up and running, we definitely noticed the stability and performance was well beyond its modest price tag. The UD3P is a no-frills board that gives entry-level and mid-range PC users every basic (and sometimes more advanced) features that they won't see from any other sub $100 AM3 board currently available. It's truly in a class of its own. 

That is about Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P, which is AM3+DDR3 based board and it's price is 80$


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @topgear, MSI 770-C35 should be available inside 6k. It's DDR3 based motherboard
> 
> And you know how much ddr3 prices have fallen!!!
> 
> @happy20b, please do enquire for 770G chipset based boards before you get soon-to-be-stale AM2+ mobo.



Thanks for informing about the mobo buddy. Didn't know that before. I thought DDR3 mobo for AMD priced at 10-11K. So I thought it just a waste money.

I know DDR3 ram prices have fallen. You can bag 2GB Transcend DDR3 ram just for Rs.1.8K

So if he can get a DDR3 mobo for 6K then it's going to be very good.

BTW, thanks for informing about the Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P. Yup it should be hell lot better than 780 chipset & the deal you suggested him also very sweet.

Any news about it's availability in here ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

It should be available very very soon and MSI one is already in the market. Both are equally good mobos.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

This is why I am saying to delay the buy by a week or 10 days and you will see 770G mobos in the market and that too for lower price, thanks to new budget.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> also, check this one for example:
> 
> Final Thoughts
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info .. i will delay my purchase untill it get release here .. i am from bangalore.. 

and few questions

1] are you sure it is $80 appr 4k ?? coz i am not able to believe this 
2] will this support phenom II x2 too ?
3] has it got any built in graphics card ? i din find any in its specification.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

1) 80$ price tag is in USA and it is. 
2) It will support only AM3 phenom II processors and won't support Phenom II x4 920, 940 or any other am2+ processors. This is the reason why I am saying to wait for am3.
3) no. 770G comes without onboard GPU.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> 1) 80$ price tag is in USA and it is.
> 2) It will support only AM3 phenom II processors and won't support Phenom II x4 920, 940 or any other am2+ processors. This is the reason why I am saying to wait for am3.
> 3) no. 770G comes without onboard GPU.




I will get it from US only .. my cousin is coming next week

I will get phenom II x2 550
gigabyte MA770T-UD3P

i found this review in newegg.com regarding gigabyte MA770T-UD3P

I have an AMD Phenom II X2 550, which is not quite the right CPU, but using the Qflash feature to update the BIOS was a cinch, and everything works fine

Please tell me can i go with transcend ddr3 ram with this config ( planing to buy localy, in bangalore) ? and ati hd4670 ?


Please guys is this comination ok ??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

If you are on a strict budget, go for transcend DDR3 and HD4670. but do remember than you can't do much of overclocking of RAM. Anyways, since X2 550 is Black Edition, you can rely on increasing multiplier.

btw, see if you can get any combo deal on these two at newegg. popularbhaskar have lot of knowledge about the newegg deals.

Like this one: 
*secure.newegg.com/Shopping/AddToCart.aspx?Submit=ADD&ItemList=Combo.208078

# CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TW3X4G1600C9DHX 
# AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor Model HDZ550WFGIBOX 
price for combo is $194. 

As per the deal, you will be getting the kit for 9k rupees approx. and if you buy CPU in usa and ram in India, even if it is Transcend RAM, the price will be more than 9k.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> If you are on a strict budget, go for transcend DDR3 and HD4670. but do remember than you can't do much of overclocking of RAM. Anyways, since X2 550 is Black Edition, you can rely on increasing multiplier.
> 
> btw, see if you can get any combo deal on these two at newegg. popularbhaskar have lot of knowledge about the newegg deals.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link .. but problem is that if we he orders online then it will take aroun 7 to 10 days which he cant wait for and he has to buy direct from shop..

i want to go with this MOBO 
GA-MA78GM-US2H
it has got nice features like bultin graphics hdmi/dvi etc i know it doesnt support AM3 but can i go with AMD AM2 proc+  GA-MA78GM-US2H  + 4gb ddr2 800MHZ

*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2995

I dont want to do any OC with proc/ram

so if i go with  above option is it ok ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

that's the same board that I have. It certainly rocks in stability etc, thanks to the superb ultra durable design. But it's a bit weak in sound when compared to S2HP which comes with Dolby Live.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

and forget about built in graphics, you won't be using it anyways since you are getting HD4670


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

if are more into internet surfing etc, look for ASUS M4N78-EM. Comes with Expressgate which will be pretty useful feature for quick internet surfing.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 9, 2009)

i can compromise with sound for  GA-MA78GM-US2H  .. but is sound that bad ki i should drop this MOBO ? i will never upgrade CPU or MOBO if it becomes old i will just replace with new one .. so there will be no point in upgrading  in future except RAM.. 

what about this MOBO with AMD Athlon X2 7850 Black Edition Kuma 2.8GHz ?? to fit in my budget i have to compramise  few things


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

Intel E5200 is better than 7750/7850. 

You can also check Athlon II X2 250 which is available for 4.5k but lack of L3 cache may hurt for some cache intensive tasks.

Phenom II X2 550 is a really good processor to go for and it is a powerful one too.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Intel E5200 is better than 7750/7850.
> 
> You can also check Athlon II X2 250 which is available for 4.5k but lack of L3 cache may hurt for some cache intensive tasks.
> 
> Phenom II X2 550 is a really good processor to go for and it is a powerful one too.



cool thanks for the pointer .. ya i know L3 cach is hurting but as i told i have to compromise as per my budget  this is one good option ... but it is AM3 proc will it work with   GA-MA78GM-US2H ? ..  in specification of this MOBO they have given AM3 support availiblity  ??

so can i go with  Athlon II X2 250 + GA-MA78GM-US2H 4gb ddr2 800mhz?
if i can adjust with budget then i will go with
  phenom II X2 550 + GA-MA78GM-US2H 4gb ddr2 800mhz?

So wat you say ? and please confirm me about AM3 support with MA78GM


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

atleast Athlon II X2 250 + GA-MA78GM-US2H 4gb ddr2 800mhz


----------



## happy20b (Jul 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> atleast Athlon II X2 250 + GA-MA78GM-US2H 4gb ddr2 800mhz



ok thank you every one for your valuable responses and suggestions

I will go with

Athlon II X2 250 + GA-MA78GM-US2H + 4gb ddr 2 800mhz

and ram
*mushkin 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 996587 - Retail*



*Cas Latency:* 5
*Timing:* 5-4-4-12
*Voltage:* 1.8V
*Multi-channel Kit:* Dual Channel Kit
*Heat Spreader:* Yes
*Parts:* Lifetime limited
*Labor:* Lifetime limite


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ So at last you finalized you decision  Congrats..........Wish you all the best


----------



## happy20b (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you.. i have talked to my cousin .. if he gets good deal and if i can adjust my budget then i will go for AMD P II x2 550 .. i will revisit this thread once i get my system or if i have any doubts  .. thank you once again


----------



## happy20b (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi every one i have decided i will go with 

Phenom II X2 550
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H 

But only concern is abt MOBOs ddr3 support   i think it lacks ddr3 support if i am not wrong.. 

Now it is time to decide on speakers ..  can you ppl suggest me some good 2.1 /4.1 speakers


----------



## desiibond (Jul 13, 2009)

yes. that mobo takes DDR2 ram. if you want DDR3, go for MSI 770-C35. 

for 2.1, go for Altec Lansing VS4121.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 21, 2009)

Dear All,

 Bit change in plan .. finally i decided that  I will go with GA-MA770T-UD3P MOBO ..  with 2gb ddr3 1333mhz RAM.. Sad news for me is that my cousin couldn't get electronics items coz of some reasons .. So I have to bye them here in india/bangalore   .. and i believ that i have to wait for GA-MA770T-UDP3P , or is it already available ??

MY configuration:
==============

CPU: AMD II X2 550 BE
MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UDP3P
RAM: TRANSCEND DDR3 1333Mhz 2GB
HDISK: SEGATE/WD 500GB SATA
SPEAKER: ALTECH LANCING 2.1
MONITOR: SAMSUNG 2233SW HDMI
GRAPHICS CARD: ATI RADEON - MODEL  <= 4k ???

SO please i need the price of these items [ preffered location bangalore ]. and also feedback for this configuration..

@desibond

I didnot know that you r from bangalore  .. So is there any good place other than SP Road where i can get good deals for computer parts.. And can you give me latest price of above items in bangalore ?

Thank You


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

MG Road and Brigade Road

computer warehouse, barton center (where cafe is in MG Road)
Computer Planet (opposite to Planet M) and Glasgow computers (Planet M building's basement)

here you do need to bargain.


----------



## happy20b (Jul 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> MG Road and Brigade Road
> 
> computer warehouse, barton center (where cafe is in MG Road)
> Computer Planet (opposite to Planet M) and Glasgow computers (Planet M building's basement)
> ...



i feel computer warehouse, barton center is costlier compare to SP road .. other roads i am not sure.. let me check .. Do you know the latest price of above mentioned  items in bangalore ? is that GA MOBO available in bangalore ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

just give a call to Golcha or Ankit in SP Road.


----------



## happy20b (Aug 10, 2009)

Dear all,

 I am  still waiting for GIGABYTE MOBO.. it is still not available in india .. 

what abot below 2 models ?

a]ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD
b]MSI 785GM-E65 AM3 AMD 785G HDMI Micro


*Source URLs* 
*ASUS :* *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398 
*MSI    :* *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130233


----------

